# No route to host



## balanga (Nov 10, 2017)

I can't figure why I'm getting the above error as it doesn't seem to make any sense...

After `ssh`ing into a jail I'm trying to run `svn co 'hostname/repository' 'local-path'`

I can ping 'hostname' but the above `svn co` results in

```
svn: E170013: Unable to connect to repository
svn: E000065: Error running context. No route to host.
```

The same command works from the local command line.


----------



## ralphbsz (Nov 10, 2017)

Debug your routing table; `netstat -r` is your friend.  If all that checks out, you may need to look at packet filtering, although more likely your routes are screwed up.  Common problem, happens to me regularly.


----------



## aragats (Nov 10, 2017)

balanga said:


> svn co 'hostname/repository' 'local-path'


You have to use the appropriate protocol, e.g.:
`svn co '[b]http://[/b]hostname/repository' 'local-path'`
`svn co '[b]svn://[/b]hostname/repository' 'local-path'`


----------



## balanga (Nov 10, 2017)

Your second option worked! Many thanks for this. The first option resulted in the 'no route to host' error.

I don't understand this at all. I don't have any problem running the program locally. The problem - using http, occurs when running remotely via ssh from a jail, so I don't know if it's ssh, the jail or both that are causing the error.


----------

